# Deux App d'astronomie gratuites ce soir



## LuKapple (20 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir !

Juste pour vous dire que deux applis d'astronomie sont gratuites ce soir, l'une des deux, SkyVoyager coute normalement 12 sur l'App Store, l'autre, SkyGazer, 8 je crois..
Toutes les deux sont notées 4,5/5...


----------

